# TIPS FOR THE DEADLIFT



## chris jenkins

I KNOW I POSTED THIS THREAD A FEW WEEKS AGO BUT i JUST THOUGHT ID POST IT AGAIN FOR THE NEW BOYS WHO HAVE JOINED THE SITE.

*TIPS FOR THE DEADLIFT[/*

*
*

*
*USE BABY POWDE ON YOU THIGHS AND UNDER YOU ARM PIT AND INNER ARM, LESS FRICTION MEANS MORE SPEED AND LESS STICKING POINTS TO MUSCLE THROUGH. CAREFUL NOT TO GET IT ON YOUR HANDS, ASK YOUR TRAINING PARTNER TO DO IT AND WATCH IT DOESN'T GET ON THE PLATFORM WHERE YOU LIFT AND UNDER YOUR FEET*

*
*

*
*USE A WIDER STANCE THAN NORMAL/IF YOU LIFT CONVENTIONAL TRY SUMO. *

*
*

*
*HIT YOUR LOWER BACK AND HAMSTRINGS HARD WITH STIFF LEGGED DEADLIFTS AND GOOD MORNINGS(USING DIFFERENT STANCES),WIDE STANCE MEDIUM AND NARROW. *

*
*

*
*BOX SQUATS *

*
*

*
*IF YOU LIFT SUMO, TRY KNEE WRAPS. IPF AND ALL FEDS APPROVE WRAPS*

*
*

*
*PRACTICE SPEED SPEED SPEED. HAVE LIGHT DAYS ON THE DEADLIFT USING 50% OF YOUR MAX. FOCUS ON MOVING THE BAR WITH LOTS OF EXPLOSIVE POWER. MAKE SURE YOU SET YOURSELF ON THE BAR CORRECTLY. I HAVE MY SHINS TOUCHING THE BARBELL. SET YOURSELF UP, CLOSE YOUR EYES. IMAGINE THAT YOU HAVE ALREADY LIFTED THE WEIGHT. WHEN IM LIFTING I GET A PICTURE IN MY HEAD THAT IM LIFTING THAT BAR UP AND IT FEELS LIGHTER THAN A FEATHER. *

*
*

*
*RACK LOCKOUTS BELOW THE KNEES. IF YOU HAVE BLOCKS AT YOUR GYM YOU CAN PULL FROM DIFFERENT HEIGHT. THE HIGHER YOU GO, E.G. 20 INCHES AND HIGHER, THE MORE WEIGHT YOU GENERALLY CAN HANDLE, ITS VERY TAXING ON YOUR GRIP AND ALLOWS YOUR BODY TO GET TIGHTER THAN YOU WOULD WITH A MUCH LIGHTER WEIGHT. POWERLIFTING IS ALL ABOUT GETTING AS TIGHT AS YOU CAN SO YOU CAN APPLY SOME SERIOUS FORCE TO THE BAR, IF YOUR SOFT YOU WONT BE AS STRONG.*

*
*

*
*ALL TYPES OF ROWING AND SHRUGS. *

*
*

*
*PLENTY OF ABDOMINAL WORK CRUNCHES WITH WEIGHT, HANGING LEG RAISES, ROPE PULLOVERS AND ROMAN CHAIR SIT UPS WITH PROGRESSIVELY HEAVYER WEIGHTS EVERY WEEK. DON'T BE AFRAID TO SQUAT & DEADLIFT WITHOUT A BELT.*

*
*

*
*GRIP TRAINING ATLEAST ONCE A WEEK, PINCH GRIP, ROLLING THUNDER AND ANY GRIP DEVICE LIKE CAPTAINS OF CRUNCH WILL HELP DESPITE SOME LITERATURE ON THE NET SAYING THEY DO **** FOR GRIP. *

*
*

*
*TRY CARBING UP 3 DAYS BEFORE YOU GO FOR A BIG DEADLIFT AND RESTING FROM THE GYM, IT IS DIFFICULT TO DO BUT IF YOUR CENTRAL NERVOUS SYSTEM IS FRIED, YOU WON'T DEADLIFT TO YOUR MAX CAPABILITY. CHARLIE FRANCIS WOLD NOT LET BEN JOHNSON ON THE RUNNING TRACK IF HE WAS TIGHT, THEY WOULD MASSAGE HIS MUSCLES AND THIS WOULD BE AN INDICATOR OF HIS RECOVERY. WHEN HIS MUSCLES FELT LOOSE THEY WOULD LET HIM RUN. THIS WAS FRUSTRATING FOR BEN JOHNSON, BUT HE DEVELOPED IMMENSE POWER AND COULD SQUAT WITH 600 POUNDS FO REPS, AND BENCH 400 POUND FOR A SINGLE. REST!!!!*

*
*

*
*IF YOUR NUTRITION IS NOT GOOD, IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT ROUTINE YOUR ON. YOU WILL NOT IMPROVE YOUR DEADLIFT. *

*
*

*
*TRY 200MGS OF CAFFEINE BEFORE YOUR HEAVY DEADLIFT WORKOUT! BETER ON AN EMPTY STOMACH, ALLOWING 90MINUTES FOR YOUR PRE WORKOUT MEAL TO DIGEST.*

*
*

*
*TRY DEADLIFTING FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS STANDING ON TOP OF BLOCKS, YOU WONT BE ABLE TO PULL THE SAME WEIGHT. BUT WHEN YOU GO BACK TO CONVENTIONAL THE LIFT WILL FEEL LIKE A PARTIAL. THIS IS CALLED A DEFICIT DEADLIFT.*

*
*

*
*FOCUS, FOCUS, FOCUS. I TOTALY BELIEVE YOU NEED TO BE MENTALY SWITCHED ON, BEFORE YOU DEADLIFT HEAVY. BE CONFIDENT WHEN YOU APPROACH THAT BAR. YOU HAVE NOTHING TO LOSE AND EVERYTHING TO GAIN. YOU WILL LIFT THE WEIGHT, YOU HAVE TO LIFT THE WEIGHT!!!!! IVE SEEN LIFTERS IN THE PAST, THAT WORRY SO MUCH ABOUT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE LIFTING THAT THEY BURN THEMSELVES UP WITH WORRY. FOCUS ON YOURSELF AND DIG DEEP. ITS ONLY THEN THAT YOU WILL DO THINGS YOU NEVER THOUGHT POSSIBLE.*

*
_________________*


----------



## robdog

Ill move this to form and technique mate and make it a sticky also as its good info.


----------



## chris jenkins

cheers mate, is that a pic of dorian in his hey day? monster.


----------



## samurai691436114498

If you are wearing a suit, wether its for squats, deads or bench, what sort of % increase over un suited (still with wraps or belt though) would be expected.

I know the importance of fit in a suit, but what about the different manufacturers, are they all fairly similar.

Nice post, I have only recently started deadlifting seriously (and that has been hampered through injury). The gains had been good and I was enjoying them, building up slowly again.

So all the tips help


----------



## spencer-thom

hi thanks for the tips


----------



## spencer-thom

hi thanks for the tips :lift: :beer:


----------



## samurai691436114498

Bump, waiting for an answer


----------



## dk246

trust chris here this 1 works ive tried it! i got my dead up from 180 strugling for 3 reps to blowing out 190 for 6 reps with a top deadlift of 220 easy!


----------



## chris jenkins

glad it worked for you big man.


----------



## samurai691436114498

samurai69 said:


> If you are wearing a suit, wether its for squats, deads or bench, what sort of % increase over un suited (still with wraps or belt though) would be expected.
> 
> I know the importance of fit in a suit, but what about the different manufacturers, are they all fairly similar.
> 
> Nice post, I have only recently started deadlifting seriously (and that has been hampered through injury). The gains had been good and I was enjoying them, building up slowly again.
> 
> So all the tips help


Good, what about the suits, how much do thay help??


----------



## chris jenkins

On the squat and bench they help a lot, but deadlift they dont help at all. It depends how well they fit you.


----------



## GoldenArrow

I think I get 10k or so out of suit and wraps on deadlift.


----------



## samurai691436114498

GoldenArrow said:


> I think I get 10k or so out of suit and wraps on deadlift.


Is that all? dont think i would bother. are knee wraps allowed?


----------



## chris jenkins

you can deadlift with knee wraps


----------



## GoldenArrow

chris jenkins said:


> you can deadlift with knee wraps


Walking to the bar however is a mission!


----------



## starstrike

those are some decent deadlift tips, here some more tips i found useful too http://www.rippednaturally.com/deadlift_muscle_mass_technique.html


----------



## imworkingonit

^^^^good link starstrike lots of info for a new trainer like me :-D


----------



## andr0lic

For stiff-leg deads and to a lesser extent traditional:

My advice is short and sweet. DONT overthink it. You are basically standing up from a bent over position. Be aware of proper form, but don't obsess about it, because then you compromise the level of focused intensity that's necessary to consistently improve. It's fundamentally a rather simple movement.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I love all the compound movements like this they make you grow and growing what its all about!


----------



## Captain Hero

nice post Chris!


----------



## Guest

alan0259 said:


> Been watchin a few deadlift videos on Youtube, is there any reason some people put one hand with their palm facing in and the other hand palm facing outward? Or is that just personal preference?


 Your grip is stronger this way.


----------



## MrGum

Very helpful tips Chris. I love the deadlift!

mark


----------



## sonofwacky

good info bro .happy days


----------



## rugbyrich

Thanks for the tips, will try and use them. One extra thing. On completing the lift would you recommend dropping the weight, or lowering under control? I opt for the latter at present as i feel that you lift under control and therefore lower under comtrol and employ more muscle that way.

What do you guys think? I am only lifting 130 / 140KG for 6 / 4's. I reckon i could go higher if i dropped at the end, but dont want to make too much noise


----------



## ghostdog

rugbyrich said:


> Thanks for the tips, will try and use them. One extra thing. On completing the lift would you recommend dropping the weight, or lowering under control? I opt for the latter at present as i feel that you lift under control and therefore lower under comtrol and employ more muscle that way.
> 
> What do you guys think? I am only lifting 130 / 140KG for 6 / 4's. I reckon i could go higher if i dropped at the end, but dont want to make too much noise


I'm no pro but I also keep it controlled. Just doesn't seem right to let go of the weight when we're so used to controlling everything else to the last rep.


----------



## LaBomb

Thanks for the advice gona give it a go tomorrow


----------



## warmy18

Thanks for the tips and thread, improved my deadlift by 30kg in two weeks  well chuffed.


----------



## KINGKONG24

Top Tips!


----------



## Adamg64

Its something i have never ever done but great tips and been training for 4 years i really looking forward to trying them this week.

i train 5 sessions a week.

Session 1 : Legs

Session 2 : Shoulders & Tri's

Session 3 : Chest

Session 4 : Back & Traps

Session 5 : Bi's & abs

where would you throw it in? am i right in thinking with back session?


----------



## aussie_in_UK

how exactly does a suit work to increase lift capacity? and for that matter muscle growth. If the suit is tight fitting wouldnt that prevent surface muscle tissue from tearing??


----------



## crandom23

Thanks for the great tips on the deadlift. I found a cool video on the deadlift. Is this the right technique and form?

http://www.youtube.com/user/novagymvideos

Keep pumping


----------



## 161187

Ive never tried dead lift, or squats but im a newbie, once i feel strong enough to lift some fairly decent weights il start


----------



## Greyphantom

161187 said:


> Ive never tried dead lift, or squats but im a newbie, once i feel strong enough to lift some fairly decent weights il start


Dont worry about lifting heavy right off, perform the exercise with good form and the weight will follow...


----------



## Aftershock

^^^^^ Agreed, and if possible try and get a powerlifter to show you the correct technique for deadlifts. Most recreationial bodybuilders have shocking form in my experience.

For the squat, bench and Deadlift Mark Rippetoe does some good instructional stuff on youtube you should check out.


----------



## chris jenkins

Hard to believe I posted that 4 years ago. I would also add to that list narrow squats with no belt or lifting suit. I add them in after squats they are fantastic if you pull conventional.


----------



## Lois_Lane

It means don't allow the bar to travel in front of your body more than it has to drag it up against your body. Pushing the hips forward is needed in order to lock it out at the top.


----------



## archaicsmile

How wide should your grip be? I tried it last week with me arms much wider apart than normal because that's were the grips on the bar are more worn. Usually I use a grip a couple of inches wider than shoulder-width.


----------



## Guest

Shoulder width is best IMO.


----------



## big pete

archaicsmile said:


> How wide should your grip be? I tried it last week with me arms much wider apart than normal because that's were the grips on the bar are more worn. Usually I use a grip a couple of inches wider than shoulder-width.


dependant on foot positioning, but if you lift 'convensionally' then hands are best suited just outside the knees.

if you lift 'sumo' style. then the shorter distance the bar travels the better. so hand placing is alot narrower-typically withing 12" of each other


----------



## archaicsmile

Cheere fellas.

Deads are something I've known I should be doing for ages but have tried to ignore them. Just starting to try to build up my grip. Hoping they will boost my forearms and traps too. I don't even know how to use straps so I'm just doing them with my barehands at the moment - who cares about callouses anyway...


----------



## strange_days

Forget straps, do it raw to help the forearm strength. I love the forearm pump I get when doing deads, damn hard work though


----------



## Shoty

get myself down the gym tomo and try this ''Sumo'' sounds interesting...


----------



## musio

Just browsing youtube and thought this would help people out..






It's not just some man grunting lifting 9999kg. Its a 10min video with some good points.


----------



## Muscle-munch

Aye you can give this a read too - http://muscle-munch.com/deadlifting-for-beginners.html


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

ey I've just found this thread, very informative and useful chris thanks


----------



## Wardy211436114751

With regards to the grip used when doing one palm in & one palm out Ive had some bicep injuries is there anyway to avoid this or just suck it up and lower the weight till bicep tendons can takre the weight?


----------



## MattGriff

Wardy21 said:


> With regards to the grip used when doing one palm in & one palm out Ive had some bicep injuries is there anyway to avoid this or just suck it up and lower the weight till bicep tendons can takre the weight?


If it is a weakness you need to much like anything gradually expose the muscle to heavier weights to develop the strength.

If it is an injury then pull double overhand with straps to take the pressure off, or do trap bar pulls (or none at all) until healed.

Prehaps try hook grip and maintain a double overhand position.


----------



## Martin Faulks

Any pointers on my technique. I know it needs some improvement but its hard to see these things yourself.


----------



## MattGriff

Martin Faulks said:


> Any pointers on my technique. I know it needs some improvement but its hard to see these things yourself.


Get out of the smith machine!!!!

Get your legs together - the optimal position (unless you plan on pulling sumo style) is to have your feet where you would have them to jump in the air.


----------



## pdiddy

Good advice never gets old. Looking forward to doing deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## jakethasnake

that hurt my back WTF


----------



## Adz

I hate deadlifts, struggle with them more than anything.

Reading this has hopefully helped a bit, will see tomorrow.


----------



## chris jenkins

My god this post is eight years old, excessive use of CAPITAL LETTERS


----------



## davjhol

That's a great tip for the powder on the thighs. I always find that the bar rubs against my shins too - not sure what I'm doing wrong with that?


----------



## Fletch68

Adz The Rat said:


> I hate deadlifts, struggle with them more than anything.
> 
> Reading this has hopefully helped a bit, will see tomorrow.


Do you do any kind of T-Bar rows??


----------



## Adz

Fletch68 said:


> Do you do any kind of T-Bar rows??


I do bent over DB rows mate, not with a bar though


----------



## bogbrush

i tried my first ever yesterday!

just a little under my body weight, about 20 reps in total,

what an exercise!

not doing much today


----------



## Tommy10

bogbrush said:


> i tried my first ever yesterday!
> 
> just a little under my body weight, about 20 reps in total,
> 
> what an exercise!
> 
> not doing much today


Well done ! You will love them ( and squats ) essentials


----------

